

1337 People Who Solve This Puzzle Gain Entry to Hack Club  - Byliner
http://www.observer.com/2011/media/pizza-and-legos-those-who-can-solve-puzzle

======
Byliner
Here's a better link to the details:

<http://breadpig.com/hack-club/>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
OK - so I'm accessing this on my mobile device, and I read through all the
smug, self-congratulatory crap that just oozes cleverness, and I get to the
link to the puzzle, and it's a Word document?

At least I assume it is. My device asks if I want to download this file with a
"doc" extension.

Really?

~~~
beagle3
The letters have different sizes and fonts. They could have htmld it, I guess,
but they needed it to be rich text.

~~~
andrewreds
I think I have got it... should I give a spoiler?

~~~
CallMeV
No. Just decipher the thing for yourself and go find those geeks. If you spoil
it for everybody else, they'll just declare the effort null and void (they did
not solve the puzzle themselves) and immediately release a new puzzle, which
means _your_ efforts will come to naught.

It's an honour thing. Go for it.

